# 1440 Hp. Diesel / Natural Gas Generator



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Checkout this Ebay listing.
Diesel / Natural Gas Generator 

The price is right but getting it home could be a problem. :truth: 
The neighbors could pay me for electric. If I only had free gas, crane, and semi with trailer.  

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Your right the price isn't bad at all but you would need a crane and a big truck and a big old building to put it in.:blacksuit 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not to mention the monster air compressor system and storage tank you would need to start it. Kewl pictures though! Would be real interesting to see how it runs and observe a start up and switch over to natural gas. If it has been running off of natural gas, the engine will last a tremendously long time as it burns so clean and makes little to no contaminants to the oil or engine.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The price wasn't that good, he didn't sell it. Probably cost several thousand $$ to dismantle and haul it to where ever and reassemble it.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's some prices and pictures for more modern units. mg: 

500 to 1000KW Diesel Generators 

Mark


----------

